# koi kommen nicht zur futterstelle



## Koimaus (28. Mai 2007)

hallo,
habe meinen koiteich nun das dritte Jahr, Fische also schon 2 x überwinter.
Im Frühjahr waren die dann immer gut drauf. Seit einigen Wochen fressen die koi das Futter fast garnicht mehr von der Wasseroberfläche, wenn doch dann sehr hektisch, also Futter schnappen und abtauchen. 
Wenn sie gemerkt haben dass Futter angekommen ist, schwimmen sie zum Wassereinlauf und warten in Reih und Glied dass das einfliessende Wasser das Futter unter Wasser drückt. Darum wird dann direkt gerangelt. Das ist doch nicht normal!? Kann mir jemand Tipps diesbzgl. geben.
Vielen Dank schon vorab.


----------



## Steingarnele (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: koi kommen nicht zur futterstelle*

Hallo Koimaus,

erst mal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum.  
Hast du vielleicht Katzen am Teich, oder einen günstigen Landeplatz für einen __ Fischreiher im Grundstück?
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal Bilder einstellen, von deinem Teich, und den Fischen.

PS.:hat die Maus auch nen richtigen Namen? ist Persönlicher


----------



## jochen (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: koi kommen nicht zur futterstelle*

Hi Maus,

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum,

bin hier nicht die Koinase,

helfen werden dir sicherlich die Koifetischisten hier im Forum... 

Viel Spaß weiterhin am Teich und auf unseren Seiten..

Es gibt hier eine Suchfunktion, die vieles erleichtert, wenn weiterhin Fragen sind natürlich her damit.


----------



## Koimaus (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: koi kommen nicht zur futterstelle*

Hallo Matze,
der richtige Name ist Ramona.
__ Reiher glaube ich eher nicht, aber an Katzen habe ich auch schon gedacht!
Bilder kommen evtl. nach muss mein Sohn mir erst zeigen wie das funktioniert.
Hast du auch Koi ?
Ramona


----------



## Koimaus (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: koi kommen nicht zur futterstelle*

hallo Jochen,
da kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass die koifetischisten auf meinen beitrag aufmerksam werden.


----------



## Steingarnele (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: koi kommen nicht zur futterstelle*



			
				Koimaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matze,
> der richtige Name ist Ramona.
> __ Reiher glaube ich eher nicht, aber an Katzen habe ich auch schon gedacht!
> Bilder kommen evtl. nach muss mein Sohn mir erst zeigen wie das funktioniert.
> ...



Hallo Ramona,  

ja ich habe auch Koi im Teich, und kann sagen das sie sich fast auch so verhalten. Da meine Katze es sich nicht nehmen lässt, von dem Teichwasser zu trinken. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, das die Koi erst 10-16cm gross sind.


----------



## Dodi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: koi kommen nicht zur futterstelle*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen, Ramon!

Das Verhalten Deiner Koi läßt auch für mich nur Rückschlüsse auf __ Reiher, __ Enten oder Katzen zu.

An Katzen sind meine Koi jedoch gewöhnt, vorhin hat mein Kater sogar ganz vorsichtig mit seiner Pfote *ohne* Krallen! die __ Nase eines ca. 45 cm Koi berührt - *beide* haben keinen Schreck bekommen. Sicherlich sieht das anders aus, wenn die Katzen so richtig nach den Fischen "greifen".

Also ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass meine Koi zeitweise sehr schreckhaft sind und sich dann regelrecht verstecken - ich denke jedoch, dass bei mir der Reiher Schuld ist...


----------



## Heiko H. (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: koi kommen nicht zur futterstelle*

Hi,

ich denke auch das die plausibelste Erklärung das mit dem __ Reiher oder einer Katze ist.
Ich habe es auch bei mir schon ein paar mal feststellen können: das wenn sich was am Teich getan hat und sich die Koi erst einmal erschrocken haben es eine Weile dauert bis sich sich wieder "normal" verhalten.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## inge50 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: koi kommen nicht zur futterstelle*

Hallo,

bei mir war die Tage eine Taube am Teich und hat dort gebadet.

Das hat die Fische auch erstmal verschreckt.

Aber jetzt sind sie wie immer, kommen sofort angeschwommen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------

